# How Much Alcohol Do You Consume?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This week I have 1 glass of wine and a scotch. The following URL is an interesting comparison of each country's alcohol consumption and how we each compare to where we live. Notice the consumption in Russia.

Take the test: http://www.bbc.com/news/health-30500372

[h=2]Overall alcohol consumption:[/h]








Heaviest Lightest No data


[h=2]Countries and their favourite type of alcoholic drink:[/h]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I used to be a party girl but not anymore! I haven't had a drink since September 22 2012! I have diverticulitis and drinking even one drink aggravates the crap out of my stomach. I just decided I need to be really healthy and not have the pain of an attack! Diverticulitis can be so painful. I have been a vegetarian for 2 years as well and added a lot more fibre to my diet and that has helped immensely. Yup kids it's no fun getting older!

My preferred beverages of choice was German beer and Vodka on the rocks! Oh ya my girly drink, Baileys on the rocks!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Not as much as I used to, but more than I should pretty much every time I go out. Hangovers are so much worse in your 30's!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Almost none.

I do use it to clean my pipe though.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

During my 20's, the liver was bad & needed to be punished.
Now, liver has the best of me. Told to have occasional celebrity drinks.
That doesn't mean days ending in "Y".
I'll have a wine or beer every so often, down to maybe 4 a month.
I miss the social thing that went with drinking, not being drunk. Being on the wagon, you see a lot of people in a drunk state & I'm now happy I'm not one of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I get legally drunk maybe once a month, if that. I have a beer if its offered. Not my thing and im usually too tired with $ for band stuff instead.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

In my late teens and twenties I literally lived in bars..but not like you'd think. Most of it was gigging and circuit touring with the band, and night after night I was constantly surrounded by people under the influence while I was trying to play my best and maybe have a social drink after. I just grew to hate how people behaved while drinking...and consequently...I never drank much. I like a good rum and coke, don't like beer (blasphemy I know), and can count the number of drinks on one hand that I'll have in a year.... ok...two hands tops.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe 1 drink a week. A little more in the summer, less in the winter.
TBH, id like to drink more. I have a well stocked bar. Id love to be the kind of guy that mellows with a shot of scotch every night. But really, I find most alcohols too harsh for my taste, and I don't care for beer much at all.
So I settle for the occasional weekend or vacation margarita or mojito in the summer or Spanish coffee in the winter.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

30's !!!!! Just wait till you turn 60!! It can take days. Speaking of ehich, tomorroe is the External Affairs Retired Employees Annual Draft Taste Testing Day. We travel all over Ottawa and end up at the Prescott Hotel for beer and meatball sandwiches. We do this as a public service to all the drinkrs in Ottawa to make sure licenced establishments are not selling skunky beer. Your Welcome


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife and I have a delightful hobby where, with the help of a hydrometer, some carboys, funnel, clear plastic hose, strainer, and a juicer, we convert bushels of fruit into gallons of apple and elderberry wine. Right now I have 12 gallons in my basement in the throws of secondary fermentation, and it should be clear, dry and ready to bottle by June. It's a lot of work, and a lot of sugar gets added during the primary fermentation process, but we both like the final result. The best part of it is that our money goes to a fruit grower and the government gets zilch! It's a nice feeling when we are sitting out on a summer night beside a fire getting pie-eyed on our own hooch at a cost of under $1 a bottle.

As for consumption, we generally split a bottle watching the hockey game on Saturday night, and I will also sip a shot of scotch a few nights during the week, but one's always enough. On vacation it's generally tequila!


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Alcoholism runs rampant on both sides of my family, so I generally steer clear of excesses of alcohol. I'm 23 and I don't think I've ever been legally drunk. A glass of bourbon, brandy or scotch every month or so, sometimes a glass of beer or wine between then.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I actually don't like the taste of most alcohol, so I rarely drink.
Usually if I do it's a social occasion and it's been a while...
Can't remember the last time I drank alcohol though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Alcoholism runs rampant on both sides of my family, so I generally steer clear of excesses of alcohol. I'm 23 and I don't think I've ever been legally drunk. A glass of bourbon, brandy or scotch every month or so, sometimes a glass of beer or wine between then.


Mine too, including me. 8)

I gave up my liquor licence in '99, off the hooch for over fifteen years now.
I don't know where I'd be if I didn't.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, I feel like a boozer now. I can honestly say that I have a beer or a whiskey just about every night before bed. Seems that I am the only one here though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

None. Been dry since November 12 2001 (I think it was), after years of being a reasonably happy drinker. I learned young, loved to drink alone, and I was doing it more often. Hangovers got more common on less and less alcohol over the years. Some days I'm almost desperate to drink again, and since my wife drinks there's usually a couple of beers in the fridge. I wouldn't touch hard liquor, hate the stuff, but beer is a gift from God...proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy, they say. 

Summer and Christmas are the hardest times not to drink. Last year I was having such a hard time staying dry that I sought help from a friend who has been in AA for years.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Wow, I feel like a boozer now. I can honestly say that I have a beer or a whiskey just about every night before bed. Seems that I am the only one here though.


I doubt that very much.

Nothing wrong with a drink or two.

It's just not a buzz I enjoy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Had the same beer in the fridge for months...do enjoy beer in the warm weather.... 

Coffee on the other hand ... 




Milkman said:


> I doubt that very much.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a drink or two.
> 
> It's just not a buzz I enjoy.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I thought that I drank less than I do - until I started adding it up. Still a pretty sustainable quantity though: one beer after hockey, two after volleyball, not more than two on open mic night (when I go) and my half of a bottle of wine most Fridays. I haven't enjoyed the feeling of being drunk for a long time and can't remember the last time I had more than three drinks in one sitting. I never drink before a performance (unless you count open mics).

Kudos to all of those who have made the decision to give it up - I have some friends in that situation and I know it's not usually easy!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Zero. Zip. Nada. Rien. Garnicht. Just don't like the taste of it. If it's a Mumbai-hot day,_ and _my mouth is bone dry, _and_ the beer is very cold _and_ very fizzy, I _might_ take a sip. But that's as far as I go.

Somewhere in the early 70's, when I was an undergrad, I thought I ought to drink wine. But I quickly realized that the thing I valued most in a wine was if it had very little taste. And I thought "Why am I spending good money on something I don't want to taste?". So I stopped.

I did have a couple of sips of wine in 2006, when my wife and I did our vow renewal after 25 years, but that was only because I had to.
[video=youtube;VRaoHi_xcWk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRaoHi_xcWk[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> None. Been dry since November 12 2001 (I think it was), after years of being a reasonably happy drinker. I learned young, loved to drink alone, and I was doing it more often. Hangovers got more common on less and less alcohol over the years. Some days I'm almost desperate to drink again, and since my wife drinks there's usually a couple of beers in the fridge. I wouldn't touch hard liquor, hate the stuff, but beer is a gift from God...proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy, they say.
> 
> Summer and Christmas are the hardest times not to drink. Last year I was having such a hard time staying dry that I sought help from a friend who has been in AA for years.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Keep up the good work there, Mooh! Since you recognize it is a problem for you, you are doing the right thing but abstaining. That was wise of you to seek help from a friend that would support you.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a beer or a cider each night, when the day's
work's done and it's time to relax. One or two weekends a month, I'll have a 4-5 rums with my wife and party it up. At a gig, I'll have a few shots throughout the night.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

No alcohol for me since 1978. I discovered very early in life that my personality did not mix with alcohol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

a case of beer in this house lasts a good year. on occasion i will have a drink if we go out for dinner. never developed a taste for it and frankly, cant handle more than 3 beer or maybe 2-3 scotch


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I very much enjoy a red wine with my evening meal (depending on the meal).
Typically, we will drink about one bottle of wine every 1 to 2 weeks...my wife only has a sip or two with her meal. As time goes on, I can not drink as much wine at a meal...this frustrates me. 

I also enjoy a (very) occasional single malt scotch or a very good quality tequila.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

As much as there is.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

^ lol...I was gonna say how much you got ?

The correct answer is as much as I feel like .
Some weeks I'll have a drink or more every day .
Some weeks I won't drink at all.
I had 6 pints of beer yesterday, spread out from about 4:00 'till after midnight.
Haven't decided if I'm having any today yet .


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Chitmo said:


> Wow, I feel like a boozer now. I can honestly say that I have a beer or a whiskey just about every night before bed. Seems that I am the only one here though.


Me to, although mine tends to be wine rather than whiskey and it's with dinner.

Neil


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

At first, I thought "Wow, everybody on this forum is sober?!"

Then I realized that it's only 1:00 — the drunks just aren't up yet.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Option1 said:


> Me to, although mine tends to be wine rather than whiskey and it's with dinner.
> 
> Neil


Finally, someone I can identify with!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

All of my life I've had to be mindful of developing "habits" of any kind because they can easily become vices. I had my last toke 35 years ago when my wife-at-the-time told me she was pregnant and have never looked back on that particular vice. As for alcohol, it has varied all of my life - when my kinds were young I probably went months between drinks and never kept anything in the house. Sometimes I'll be in the mood for a few coolers around the pool on a hot day and sometimes there is absolutely nothing in the world better than a few cold beers after building a fence. The trick is I have to do these things when I want to and not when I don't - or it'll become a habit and I'll do it "just because".

I hated my first cigarette ....... but couldn't quit smoking them until 2 years AFTER I lost a kidney to cancer - and haven't had one since. I will allow myself the occasional cigar but again, I need to mix it up and not let it become a habit.

Works for me anyway ................. now if only I could kick the late-night snacking.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I haven't been legally impaired for 16+ years, but I normally have a "drink" every day. It's a balance that didn't come without a fight mind you. Am I itching to go on a good bender? You bet I am, but I know no good will come of it and I avoid situations that might lead to it. I drank my share when I was younger, I'll let someone else take up the slack now.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I recall a Scottish study I read in The Lancet, or somewhere similar, a while back. The received wisdom is that alcohol has a "protective" effect, when looking at heart disease. The support for it comes from studies in which the researchers look at the incidence of heart disease as a function of level of intake. What they see is that heart disease is common amongst those who are tee-totallers, then drops among those folks who have a wee dram now and then, and increases linearly with intake levels.

These Scottish researchers went the extra step and gathered a little more information on their patient sample. What they found was that many of the tee-totallers had previously been boozehounds, and were now on the wagon. In other words, their statistically increased incidence of heart disease among those who drank no alcohol at all was not because they did not make use of the "protective effects of small amounts of alcohol", but because the damage had already been done earlier in their lives.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I rarely if ever drink. I could drink for a week straight or not drink for months. I had a 2 ciders last weekend and the last time I had a drink before that was May or June I think. It's just not something that's a big part of my life. I can take it or leave it.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I drink a glass if wine 3 times a year at holidays and maybe one beer a summer, that's it and that's all it's ever been. It may make me a hypocrite but I just don't understand how anyone gets off on the spin from booze, getting wasted on alcohol is not for me. My parents house was always fully stocked and I never saw my father drunk even once, my brother who I like to call "Julian", loves it, but not me, so I guess it can go either way.

Aside from the spin, I've seen so much destruction directly related to alcohol that I can barely make sense of the stuff being legal and sold by the govt.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I usually have 2 Heinekens at 4 pm every day. Thats about it for me. When we have a family get together thats when i usually get into more stuff than i should.
Good red wine, Scotch, and a few beers is my limit. Its a good thing my stomach does not handle booze well as i would be a good candidate for being an alcoholic.!!!
Thank God for that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Back in the day, my dad would send me to the depanneur for a 6-pack for the Grey Cup. Come the Stanley Cup playoffs, or even the finals, there were usually still 5 of them left in the fridge.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's not surprising but for someone who doesn't drink much, distilled spirits are pretty close to poison.

I guess you build up a tolerance. If I was to try downing shots of straight hard liquor I'd be very surprised if I didn't hurl after the first one. I'd bet my left nut I wouldn't keep the second one down.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I drink about 3 bottles of red wine a year - not including what I cook with. 

Ever since I started having fires in the back yard, I drink about a case a summer (about one beer per fire). there's something about the taste of beer and the smell of campfire that brings me right back to the bush parties I used to go to when I was young.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I just bought a case. Hope there's some left when the fam come over on the 24th


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

bscott said:


> 30's !!!!! Just wait till you turn 60!! It can take days. Speaking of ehich, tomorroe is the External Affairs Retired Employees Annual Draft Taste Testing Day. We travel all over Ottawa and end up at the Prescott Hotel for beer and meatball sandwiches. We do this as a public service to all the drinkrs in Ottawa to make sure licenced establishments are not selling skunky beer. Your Welcome


Happy to report that the Prescott has the best draft!! After much tasting, 5 guys and 11 sixty ounce jugs, we apparently set some kind of record! The world is slowly returning to normal. I can walk a straight line to the urinal now. Drinking LOTS of water and fruit juice and have already taken the tylenol - to get a head start!!
Wow, that was a LOT of beer!! And my bladder held until I got to Timmey's near our place. It took over an hour on the bus and bumpy city roads. Whew!! Honey I'm hoooomme!!! She was expecting it so no hassles. And it only happens once a year!! Have a great night and weekend. Chances are your head will be feeling better than mine tomorrow when I durface for some sunlight!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

bscott said:


> Happy to report that the Prescott has the best draft!! After much tasting, 5 guys and 11 sixty ounce jugs, we apparently set some kind of record! The world is slowly returning to normal. I can walk a straight line to the urinal now. Drinking LOTS of water and fruit juice and have already taken the tylenol - to get a head start!!
> Wow, that was a LOT of beer!! And my bladder held until I got to Timmey's near our place. It took over an hour on the bus and bumpy city roads. Whew!! Honey I'm hoooomme!!! She was expecting it so no hassles. And it only happens once a year!! Have a great night and weekend. Chances are your head will be feeling better than mine tomorrow when I durface for some sunlight!


Oooopps!!! Make that 32 ounce jugs NOT 60. Slight miscalculation but I can be forgiven, given my current state of muddledom!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Many decades ago, someone said: "Drink Canada Dry". And I tried, for years.

On the bar band circuit in the 80's, different bars every week, different buddies in every town, it was a bit, errr......excessive. I survived and drink nothing like that anymore. Probably couldn't.

Now I'm like a few others here. Might drink every night this week and nothing next week. I'm guess I'm a situational drinker. Love my beer and single malt whiskeys but try to be moderate at this stage of my life. Also, the .05 out here put paid to hard drinking while out anymore. I either have a DD or keep it to one or two when I'm out. I host practice most every week and a few Sleemans usually get sacrificed in the quest for better tone and harmony.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bscott said:


> .... I *d*urface for some sunlight!


*d*avour the sunlight


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I used to be a hell raiser! I would have so much fun going to the bar or drinking with my friends until my stomach said NO MORE! I don't miss it one bit as a matter of fact I am having more fun without it. I do eat weed on occasion. I can't smoke it! Eating it is much better. I am a social butterfly when I have eaten a bud! Wake up, no hangover, stomach is happy and so am I!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> now if only I could kick the late-night snacking.


You too! I wake from sleep and get up and eat every night! I usually try to have something healthy like a banana and a spoonful of peanut butter but there have been those occasions where I have eaten 1/2 a cheesecake. I don't worry about it too much. I am really active and have a high metabolic rate so no worries for me. Sometimes I don't eat very much during the day. Just too busy at work. I make up for it at night!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

greco said:


> *d*avour the sunlight


Ha ha!!!! ) My typing isn't the best even when I'm sober!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I've stopped drinking but there are a couple of 40 pounders, one Gold and one Jack, with my name on them in the basement. Right next to a 2 year old pack of smokes. Before I stopped I helped keep a bunch of barmaids in tips for quit a while. Always showed up with beer and a bottle. bscott's taste testing used to be a regular night out after work. Throw in a couple of dancing girls and a few greasy cheese burgers the next morning and that's it. Funny thing is, my older brother found out at an early age he's allergic to alcohol and my younger brother has the occasional glass of wine. I don't drink wine......too many technicolor dreams after drinking Calona Royal Red as a kid.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Not much at all anymore, but I do enjoy a Guinness now and then, and wine at Christmas/Easter/Thanksgiving.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bscott said:


> Ha ha!!!! ) My typing isn't the best even when I'm sober!!



Geez guys. Get it right.

Davour the Dunlight.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Geez guys. Get it right.
> 
> Davour the Dunlight.


Danks, Dilkman


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Danks, Dilkman



Denada dude.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Geez guys. Get it right.
> 
> Davour the Dunlight.


Wasn't the Dunlights a tribe in Arnold's Conan film? And Davour was the slave cabin boy.? They rode pink elephants and dinosaurs.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm French (from France, not french Canadian), and I drink on average 6 glasses a week (either beer or red wine).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Judas68fr said:


> I'm French (from France, not french Canadian), and I drink on average 6 glasses a week (either beer or red wine).


Being that you are from France, the origin of so many wonderful wines, I am curious to know which wines you enjoy the most (both in France and here). I have enjoyed Fleurie, Beaune, Nuits-Saint-Georges and Saint-Emillion to name a few.

Sorry for the slight derail of the thread...please bear with me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

greco said:


> Being that you are from France, the origin of so many wonderful wines, I am curious to know which wines you enjoy the most (both in France and here). I have enjoyed Fleurie, Beaune, Nuits-Saint-Georges and Saint-Emillion to name a few.
> 
> *Sorry for the slight derail of the thread...please bear with me.*
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it, it's mostly just a bunch of austere mild mannered teetotallers in here anyways


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Being that you are from France, the origin of so many wonderful wines, I am curious to know which wines you enjoy the most (both in France and here). I have enjoyed Fleurie, Beaune, Nuits-Saint-Georges and Saint-Emillion to name a few.
> 
> Sorry for the slight derail of the thread...please bear with me.
> 
> ...


St Emillion is a very nice Bordeaux if memory serves.

I visited Bordeaux just before the turn of the millenium and toured the chateauxs.

Beautiful place.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

greco said:


> Being that you are from France, the origin of so many wonderful wines, I am curious to know which wines you enjoy the most (both in France and here). I have enjoyed Fleurie, Beaune, Nuits-Saint-Georges and Saint-Emillion to name a few.
> 
> Sorry for the slight derail of the thread...please bear with me.
> 
> ...



Wow, it will hard to keep the reply concise... 

I agree with the ones you mentioned, but they are usually expensive. I would add Chateauneuf-du-Pape to the list (South-East), for those fancy really sought after red wines. You can add Montbazillac or Sauterne if you love sweet yellow wines, and of course white wines from Alsace (the region where I come from). 

But there are some lesser know wines that deserve more attention: Morgon and Saint Amour from Bourgogne (or as you guys would call it "Burgundy"), Shiraz from South East are usually very good to for those who love wines with strength, character, without willing to keep them for a very long time (they don't age as well as high tannins wines).

I've been tasting quite a few wines from Canada, USA, and other countries, and found some really good stuff there too! I love the Norman Hardie Pinot noir from Prince Edward County, never been disappointed by wines from Okanagan valley (loved the Pinot noir and Gris).

Of course, Cabernet Sauvignon from California... Really really nice wines! Never been disappointed either! Same goes for Cabernets from Chile or Argentina, slightly different character compared to californian ones (less "mineral").

Then if you go back to the old continent:
- Spain: Rioja if you love strong red wines, or a good Priorat or even a Monastrell (closer to Cabernet, with more fruit)
- Italy: Valpolicella, Valpolicella Ripasso or Amarone (sorted from the driest to the sweetest).

I am missing a lot of wines (I don't know much about South African and Australian wines unfortunately, I have to work on that!). White wines from New Zealand are good too, but I'm not a huge fan of white wines... (too many bad hangovers with them!).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Having three friends that are schooled in the ways of the LCBO makes for great wine parties....I can feel that headache coming ....



greco said:


> Being that you are from France, the origin of so many wonderful wines, I am curious to know which wines you enjoy the most (both in France and here). I have enjoyed Fleurie, Beaune, Nuits-Saint-Georges and Saint-Emillion to name a few.
> 
> Sorry for the slight derail of the thread...please bear with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Judas68fr said:


> Wow, it will hard to keep the reply concise...


Thanks for the long and detailed post...much appreciated. I go (also) go on for hours/pages on this topic.

Quick suggestion: Consider trying a Baco Noir from Sandbanks Winery in Prince Edward County ($14.95 IIRC).

Derail over.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

greco said:


> Thanks for the long and detailed post...much appreciated. I go (also) go on for hours/pages on this topic.
> 
> Quick suggestion: Consider trying a Baco Noir from Sandbanks Winery in Prince Edward County ($14.95 IIRC).
> 
> ...


Yep, an interesting one as well! Forgot about this one!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, since I started the thread I should be able to go on a bit of a derailing post too. 

Just a thought on wines. Some people can be snobbish about their knowledge of wines which can be extensive but some knowledge about wines; their properties, bouquets, flavours, how to get the most taste when you drink them, temperatures, etc can enhance your enjoyment of a glass of this nectar. So if you are near any winery that has tours, I would suggest you spend a few dollars and an hour or so of your time and take a tour.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

On New Years Eve I'll have a bottle of Moet and Chandon. That's what I mean by almost none.

I may drink four or five times a year.

Maybe rarely is more accurate than almost never.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Judas68fr said:


> Then if you go back to the old continent
> - Italy: Valpolicella, Valpolicella Ripasso or Amarone (sorted from the driest to the sweetest).
> 
> .


This is where my heads been at lately.
its amazing how affordable the valpolicellas are. And very drinkable.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I drink socially. I don't socialize very often. 
When I do drink, I'm not shy about it. 
That said, I'm a pretty big guy and can keep up as long as I don't fill up on beer. 
So, if I want to behave, I'll drink beer. It forces me to stop at a few. 
As much as I will drink in one evening, I can then leave it alone for weeks. 
It's not something I need, thankfully. 

My wife was just giving me grief about the abundance of whisky on our bar. I looked and realized that at least two of the bottles are about 12 years old - as in, I bought them 12 years ago.... And them being 10 and 12 year-old single malts to begin with, I'm going to have to invite some people over.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey! Mr Chargerfan, so your from Niagara too eh, OH and you have scotch sittin around..... for 12 years! 

I don't socialize very often either.... but when I do it's with people that have scotch!


----------



## praga37 (Feb 27, 2008)

I did it all from 19 to 28 years old.... Gargantuous amounts of hard liquor, weed and a few lines here and there... Now at 49, I'm a teetotoler... Hangover is unbearable at my age... lol.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I drink socially. I don't socialize very often.
> When I do drink, I'm not shy about it.
> That said, I'm a pretty big guy and can keep up as long as I don't fill up on beer.
> So, if I want to behave, I'll drink beer. It forces me to stop at a few.
> ...


I live in St. Catharines.:smile-new:


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> Hey! Mr Chargerfan, so your from Niagara too eh, OH and you have scotch sittin around..... for 12 years!
> 
> I don't socialize very often either.... but when I do it's with people that have scotch!


I'm in St Catharines.
My suggests a scotch tasting party... Which would happen in the rec room...where the guitars are.... I sense something shaping up..


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ugh! You had to put that ugly thought in my head!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Okay, since I started the thread I should be able to go on a bit of a derailing post too.
> 
> Just a thought on wines. Some people can be snobbish about their knowledge of wines which can be extensive but some knowledge about wines; their properties, bouquets, flavours, how to get the most taste when you drink them, temperatures, etc can enhance your enjoyment of a glass of this nectar. So if you are near any winery that has tours, I would suggest you spend a few dollars and an hour or so of your time and take a tour.


Derail it is then. A group of friends and I rented a house in Penticton in October for 5 nights and did a winery tour for 4 days by bike. The wine festival was on and most wineries offered complimentary tastings. We spent all day riding from winery to winery. I quickly found out that alcohol and doing hills are not compatible. Day 2 I tasted but spat rather than swallowed. I have to say that there are some wonderful wines being produced in the Okanagan. I also found out that I could sip at 10am, albeit with hesitation. Wonderful holiday! How much do I drink? Well, not a lot but all day long occasionally. On a side note, I tried to find a decent Pinot Noir, almost found *one* but the Oregon product is far superior in my mouth.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Being Australian, I was introduced to wine with dinner at the age of 12 or so. These days my choices tend to revolve around cheapish guzzling wines, whether they be French, Australian, New Zealand, or American. A consistent fave is Wolf Blass Pinot Noir. So on a trip to the LCBO, I'll usually grab a bottle of that and then 2 or 3 spec choices from the other countries. Fortunately, I don't think it's mentioned here:

[video=youtube;Cozw088w44Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cozw088w44Q[/video]

Neil


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Okay, since I started the thread I should be able to go on a bit of a derailing post too.
> 
> Just a thought on wines. Some people can be snobbish about their knowledge of wines which can be extensive but some knowledge about wines; their properties, bouquets, flavours, how to get the most taste when you drink them, temperatures, etc can enhance your enjoyment of a glass of this nectar. So if you are near any winery that has tours, I would suggest you spend a few dollars and an hour or so of your time and take a tour.


As my knowledge of wines is next to none, I have a question for the wine drinkers here. When we moved in the house one of the house warming gifts was a bottle of Pinot Grigio from some Ontario winery. The wife put it in the display cabinet and there it has sat, for 2 years, summer and winter and when the sun is shining in the direct sunlight for the better part of the day. Vertically. Would it be in bad taste to give the bottle to my son's girlfriend for Xmas? As far as wine tours go, I grew up in the Okanagan and lived in Summerland for 4 years before I moved here. A good 4 day weekend ride in the fall would be to start around Osoyoos and hit some of the smaller wineries as you rode north along with your date. Being the "DD" I didn't have to drink the stuff and there's always a place to grab a quick beer or two along the way.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Would it be in *bad taste* to give the bottle to my son's girlfriend for Xmas?


My short answer would be "Yes". It is not worth the risk.

The wine will very likely have a "bad taste" also.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Derail it is then. A group of friends and I rented a house in Penticton in October for 5 nights and did a winery tour for 4 days by bike. The wine festival was on and most wineries offered complimentary tastings. We spent all day riding from winery to winery. I quickly found out that alcohol and doing hills are not compatible. Day 2 I tasted but spat rather than swallowed. I have to say that there are some wonderful wines being produced in the Okanagan. I also found out that I could sip at 10am, albeit with hesitation. Wonderful holiday! How much do I drink? Well, not a lot but all day long occasionally. On a side note, I tried to find a decent Pinot Noir, almost found *one* but the Oregon product is far superior in my mouth.


Sorry WG but Day 2 is just wrong. Makes a hell of a mess and attracts flies.

- - - Updated - - -



greco said:


> My short answer would be "Yes". It is not worth the risk.
> 
> The wine will very likely have a "bad taste" also.
> 
> ...


Like most fathers, I'm not always happy with my son's choices. Just like he's not always happy with mine. It is tempting tho.....maybe I'll just keep it for her birthday.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Like most fathers, I'm not always happy with my son's choices. Just like he's not always happy with mine. It is tempting tho.....*maybe I'll just keep it for her birthday.*


You are nasty!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> As my knowledge of wines is next to none, I have a question for the wine drinkers here. When we moved in the house one of the house warming gifts was a bottle of Pinot Grigio from some Ontario winery. The wife put it in the display cabinet and there it has sat, for 2 years, summer and winter and when the sun is shining in the direct sunlight for the better part of the day. Vertically. Would it be in bad taste to give the bottle to my son's girlfriend for Xmas? As far as wine tours go, I grew up in the Okanagan and lived in Summerland for 4 years before I moved here. A good 4 day weekend ride in the fall would be to start around Osoyoos and hit some of the smaller wineries as you rode north along with your date. Being the "DD" I didn't have to drink the stuff and there's always a place to grab a quick beer or two along the way.


White wine should not be kept very long. The reason is there is no tannin in white grapes. They can have some from ageing in oak barrels but will have a lot less than red wines. Without tannins, the white wine will turn to vinegar in a short time. So, you could give it to her as a salad dressing but not for drinking purposes.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Sorry WG but Day 2 is just wrong. Makes a hell of a mess and attracts flies.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sorry I misspoke. I just put enough in my mouth to taste and then poured the rest of the sample into the provided bucket. No, there was no spitting.


112345678910


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> White wine should not be kept very long. The reason is there is no tannin in white grapes. They can have some from ageing in oak barrels but will have a lot less than red wines. Without tannins, the white wine will turn to vinegar in a short time. So, you could give it to her as a salad dressing but not for drinking purposes.


There you go spoiling my fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Said to my wife while waiting in line at Trader Joe's here in California one afternoon, "It is eminently affordable to be an alcoholic here in the US of A."

Wine is plentiful and great wine abounds. US micro-brew beer is plentiful and mostly awesome. We probably drink too much.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> You are nasty!


Birthday it is......that's next Sept.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

iaresee said:


> Said to my wife while waiting in line at Trader Joe's here in California one afternoon, "It is eminently affordable to be an alcoholic here in the US of A."
> 
> Wine is plentiful and great wine abounds. US micro-brew beer is plentiful and mostly awesome. We probably drink too much.


When I was in Sac. years ago the Trader Joe's by us, and a lot of other places, didn't carry any Canadian alcohol. No beer, wine or anything else. Canadian smokes were hard to find too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> When I was in Sac. years ago the Trader Joe's by us, and a lot of other places, didn't carry any Canadian alcohol. No beer, wine or anything else. Canadian smokes were hard to find too.


TJs tends to be very lean on choices, but what they carry is usually good and very well priced. You can find all kinds of Canadian spirits at BevMo, though, why you'd want to drink that stuff is unknown me.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Usually 4 to 6 beers per week. Maybe a couple on Friday/Saturday and then a couple during the week


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, my name is Otto.
I like to get blotto.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

iaresee said:


> TJs tends to be very lean on choices, but what they carry is usually good and very well priced. You can find all kinds of Canadian spirits at BevMo, though, why you'd want to drink that stuff is unknown me.


Same reason to drink any alcohol based beverage, When I was down there I did enjoy a small place just south of Bakersfield.....every kind of Tequilia known to man. A few shots of gold make even american draft drinkable.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

When I used to drink I drank Brador beer from Quebec! It was excellent until I tasted German beer! No comparison! I was never a wine drinker! 1 glass of red and I was 3 sheets to the wind! I could drink white but red just inebriated me to the point of no return!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

it sounds so weird, but lately ive been enjoying a shooter every night or so.
I take a shot glass and fill it with some combination of vodka, Kahlua, baileys, butterscotch or banana liquer. As I mentioned before, beers too bitter and whiskys too strong for me, so this seems to be the most enjoyable for me and feels like a relaxing treat. And its fun trying new combinations.

I like wine, but as I mostly drink red, and my wife exclusively drinks white, it makes it hard to have a glass without wasting or committing to a whole bottle.
"Opposites attract" may be true in our case but it sucks ass.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> it sounds so weird, but lately ive been enjoying a shooter every night or so.
> I take a shot glass and fill it with some combination of vodka, Kahlua, baileys, butterscotch or banana liquer. As I mentioned before, beers too bitter and whiskys too strong for me, so this seems to be the most enjoyable for me and feels like a relaxing treat. And its fun trying new combinations.
> 
> I like wine, but as I mostly drink red, and my wife exclusively drinks white, it makes it hard to have a glass without wasting or committing to a whole bottle.
> "Opposites attract" may be true in our case but it sucks ass.


Diablo: Do you have one of the wine pumps? The one I'm talking about is the kind that vacuum the air out of the wine bottle. They are not very expensive and really preserve the wine.

Here is a pic and a URL for your perusal. http://www.kitchenniche.ca/metrokan...server-with-stoppers-p-4749.html?currency=CAD


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Diablo: Do you have one of the wine pumps? The one I'm talking about is the kind that vacuum the air out of the wine bottle. They are not very expensive and really preserve the wine.
> 
> Here is a pic and a URL for your perusal. http://www.kitchenniche.ca/metrokan...server-with-stoppers-p-4749.html?currency=CAD


I tried one a while back, not as fancy as that....about $15. I didn't find it worked very well, and I didn't like that I couldn't tell if I pumped it enough or if it was well sealed. it honestly felt like sticking the cork back in would have been as good or better, which is to say, barely drinkable the next day.
My experience mirrored this:
http://johnonwine.com/2009/12/17/friends-dont-let-friends-vacu-vin/

Now, maybe they've improved since then, dunno.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Not weird at all. Whisky shooters with a quarter shot of butterscotch schnapps is a tasty treat. Also works with rum. 

When im out of beer I like a shot of margarita mix (I get motts from the dollar store) or lime cordial with soda water. A shot of tequila hides in there well but I often just drink it without alcohol. If I put tequila in there I prefer to go all the way and make a margarita on the rocks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2014)

Diablo said:


> I tried one a while back, not as fancy as that....about $15. I didn't find it worked very well, and I didn't like that I couldn't tell if I pumped it enough or if it was well sealed. it honestly felt like sticking the cork back in would have been as good or better, which is to say, barely drinkable the next day.


The one we have "clicks" when a sufficient volume of air has been removed. Gives you 3 more days on a bottle in our experience.

They work well on bombers too. Just use it right after you open the bomber and pour a pint. Put it back in the fridge right away. You'll get another day out of the bottle.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

iaresee said:


> The one we have "clicks" when a sufficient volume of air has been removed. Gives you 3 more days on a bottle in our experience.
> 
> They work well on bombers too. Just use it right after you open the bomber and pour a pint. Put it back in the fridge right away. You'll get another day out of the bottle.


I haven't used the "clicks" one but you can tell the vacuum is good by the increased effort as you pump. I have found you can get at least a week extra if there is only one or two glasses taken out of a 1 1/2 litre bottle. Less if there is more empty space in the bottle as you can't get all the air out with this type of pump. You also need to make sure the stoppers seal properly. Some bottles seem to have a different diameter top and don't work as well with the pump I have.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

iaresee said:


> The one we have "clicks" when a sufficient volume of air has been removed. Gives you 3 more days on a bottle in our experience.
> 
> They work well on bombers too. Just use it right after you open the bomber and pour a pint. Put it back in the fridge right away. You'll get another day out of the bottle.


whats a "bomber"? beer I assume.
3 days storage would be great.
Steadlys 1 week is amazing, im a little skeptical though honestly. almost too good to be true. id buy one in a heartbeat in that case.
- - - Updated - - -



Moosehead said:


> Not weird at all*. Whisky shooters with a quarter shot of butterscotch schnapps is a tasty treat. Also works with rum*.
> 
> When im out of beer I like a shot of margarita mix (I get motts from the dollar store) or lime cordial with soda water. A shot of tequila hides in there well but I often just drink it without alcohol. If I put tequila in there I prefer to go all the way and make a margarita on the rocks.


im going to try that tonight. Ive got too much good whiskey sitting in the cabinet that I just don't have cojones to drink straight.


----------



## esau (Sep 8, 2014)

In my fridge there is always a cheap bottle of Red and White Wine...Usually under $8.00 at the LCBO ..Now before you call me a cheap Drunk I use them in my Gravies , sauteed Mushrms , Spaghetti sauces ect. 
To be honest I'd rather smoke a joint but at 57 I don't really do that much anymore . Maybe socially if it were presented.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2014)

Diablo said:


> whats a "bomber"? beer I assume.


It's a 650/750 mL beer bottle -- the big ones. A lot of craft beer is sold only in these larger sizes.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> it sounds so weird, but lately ive been enjoying a shooter every night or so.
> I take a shot glass and fill it with some combination of vodka, Kahlua, baileys, butterscotch or banana liquer. As I mentioned before, beers too bitter and whiskys too strong for me, so this seems to be the most enjoyable for me and feels like a relaxing treat. And its fun try.ing new combinations.
> 
> I like wine, but as I mostly drink red, and my wife exclusively drinks white, it makes it hard to have a glass without wasting or committing to a whole bottle.
> "Opposites attract" may be true in our case but it sucks ass.


Diablo a great combo to try is 2 ounces of Baileys and 1 ounce of Vodka, lots of ice" . This is a really nice drink. The vodka takes of the sweet edge of the Baileys . This was one of my favorite drinks when I used to drink. Very smooth but packs a powerful punch if not sipped slowly. I do believe this drink if officially called a "Teddy bear"!


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Since I am a raging alkie, no drinks now for almost eight years! 

Although every year about this time , I really get the itch for a glass of rye.... Or rum and egg nog haha!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

JeremyP said:


> Since I am a raging alkie, no drinks now for almost eight years!
> 
> Although every year about this time , I really get the itch for a glass of rye.... Or rum and egg nog haha!


Way to go Jeremy! Keep up the good work!:sSig_goodjob2:


----------

